# Tomcat JNDI-Realm - LDAP mit Windows testen?



## bronks (28. Mrz 2006)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne mit dem JNDI-Realm herumspielen. Dafür bräuchte ich einen LDAP-Service, der auf WindowsXP-Home läuft. Gibt es da überhaupt einen? Bitte einen Tip.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Mrz 2006)

jop..den DirectoryServer von Apache

http://www.apache.org/dist/directory/apacheds/stable/1.0/1.0-RC1/


----------



## bronks (29. Mrz 2006)

Vielen Dank!


----------

